# Psychiatrist in Houston?



## Tweaked (Aug 26, 2010)

Can any one recommend some one decent for GAD/SA/anxiety/depression please?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Tweaked said:


> Can any one recommend some one decent for GAD/SA/anxiety/depression please?


There's Dr. Ginsberg off 1960. I've been to him a couple times. 
Dr. Johnson in The Woodlands.
Dr. Chen
I've heard Dr. Lucas is really good.
Dr. Michael Barber
Dr. Anthi Venkatesh is really good and I think he is in Kingwood.


----------

